# VIET NAM - Stadium and Arena Development News



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Trung tâm văn hóa TDTT Hải Dương
Đây là công trình phục vụ cho luyện tập và thi đấu TDTT thành tích cao, TDTT phong trào và sinh hoạt cộng đồng của Hải Dương.Quy mô: 33,5 ha .Tổng mức đầu tư: 600 tỷ VNĐ.Thiết kế năm: 2005. Các dịch vụ tư vấn gồm tổng thầu toàn bộ các dịch vụ tư vấn xây dựng thuộc phạm vi của khu.Giá trị hợp đồng: 6,5 tỷ VNĐ
http://www.dac.vn/mfiles/congtrinh/2009/07/1.2.14._Trung_tam_TDTT_Hai_Duong.jpg


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Trung Tâm TDTT Điện Biên


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu đa năng tỉnh Điện Biên


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu TDTT tỉnh Thái Bình


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân Vận Động Nha Trang


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân Vận động Thành Phố Vinh


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

San Van Dong Tu Do


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động Mỹ Đình là sân vận động quốc gia ở Hà Nội, Việt Nam, tên đầy đủ là Sân vận động quốc gia Mỹ Đình. Sở hữu bởi Chính phủ Việt Nam do Các tập Các tập đoàn Pháp và Australia đảm nhận xây dựng. Sân chính là SVĐ đa chức năng: sân bóng đá có kích thước 120m x 90m, kết hợp thi đấu điền kinh với 8 đường chạy vòng 400 m và 10 đường chạy thẳng 110 m, 2 sân nhảy cao, 2 sân ném tạ, ném lao, ném tạ xích, 2 khu nhảy sào kép, 2 khu nhảy xa kép.Tổng diện tích khu vực (1 sân chính, 2 sân tập): 17,5 ha.





Ngay từ lần đầu tiên bước vào em đã thấy sân có 4 khán đài: khán đài phía Tây và phía Đông có 2 tầng, cao 25,8 m; khán đài phía Bắc và phía Nam 1 tầng, cao 8,4 m.Xung quanh SVĐ có 419 phòng chức năng. Hệ thống chiếu sáng gồm 355 bóng, được bố trí ở 4 cột, cao 54 m. Mái SVĐ nặng 2.300 tấn, khẩu độ 156m, đường kính 1,1m. Sức chứa 40.192 chỗ ngồi (450 ghế VIP, 160 ghế dành cho báo chí) và là trung tâm của Liên hợp thể thao quốc gia Việt Nam. Được khánh thành từ năm 2003 nên sân vận động Mỹ Đình đã chính thức hoạt động ngày 2 tháng 9 năm 2003 với trận đấu giữa đội U23 Việt Nam với câu lạc bộ Thân Hoa Thượng Hải (Shanghai Shenhua) (Trung Quốc). Đây là sân vận động chính tổ chức Đại hội Thể thao Đông Nam Á 2003 với lễ khai mạc, lễ bế mạc, các trận thi đấu bóng đá nam và các cuộc tranh tài trong môn điền kinh.Sân vận động Mỹ Đình còn là nơi tổ chức lễ khai mạc Đại hội thể thao Châu Á trong nhà lần thứ III (Asian Indoor Games III), SEA SAMES từ ngày 30-10-2009 đến 8-11-2009.Năm 2007, sân vận động quốc gia Mỹ Đình là một trong những sân vận động tham gia tổ chức Cúp bóng đá châu Á 2007 với 5 trận vòng bảng, 1 trận tứ kết và 1 trận bán kết


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Cao Lãnh Stadium


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sansiro in hai phong


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động Bái Tử Long Quảng Ninh.


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Thien Truong stadium


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Can Tho stadium


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Chi Lang stadium


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu đa năng Hải Phòng


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu thể thao dưới nước Bình Thuận


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu đa năng Đà Nẵng


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

nhà thi đấu phú thọ


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

gong pacific said:


> nhà thi đấu phú thọ





gong pacific said:


>


SVĐ Hàng Đẫy - Hà Nội


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động Long An


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động Pleyku


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động Thống Nhất


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Sân vận động quân khu 7


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu đa năng Bắc Ninh


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà thi đấu Hải Phòng


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Nhà Thi Đấu Đa Năng 5000 Chỗ- Khu Thể Thao Trong Nhà – Khu Liên Hợp Thể Thao Quốc Gia – Hà Nội.


----------



## gong pacific (Oct 22, 2010)

Cung điền kinh trong nhà


----------

